# webservice mit tomcat und axis ohne eclipse laufen lassen?



## selectah (14. Aug 2006)

hallo gemeinde

ich habe einen webservice geschrieben, der so funktioniert wie ich mir das vorstelle, aber "nur" in eclipse mit hilfe eines WTP project läuft. nun würde ich diesen webservice gerne nur mit tomcat alleine laufen lassen, ohne eclipse. ich habs bis jetzt nicht hingekriegt. hat irgend jemand tipps?

ich arbeite mit:
tomcat 5.5.1.6
axis 1.3

folgendes hab ich bereits gemacht:
- webapps von axis, in webapps von tomcat kopiert
- mail.jar & activation.jar ins lib verzeichnis von axis kopiert
- aber was dann? wie bring ich meinen webservice zum laufen?

was alles vorhanden ist:
- soapencoding.xsd
- soapenvelope.xsd
- TelegrammAnnahme.xsd
- xyz.wsdl
- implementation


----------



## selectah (14. Aug 2006)

habs geschafft.. ist ja einfacher als ich gedacht habe!

ich schreibs mal hier hin, falls irgend jemand sonst mal auf das problem stossen sollte:

- im webservice project von eclipse den inhalt von WEB-INF in den axis WEB-INF ordner (der sich ja im webapps ordner von tomcat befindet) kopieren
- dann die kompilerten klassen (im eclipse project unter build/classes in) in den axis/WEB-INF/classes kopieren (oder als jar file im lib verzeichnis).

das wars eigentlich schon

nun kann man seinen webservice testen (ob er läuft) in dem man auf:

http://localhost:8080/axis/servlet/AxisServlet

geht. dort sollte nun der webservice vorhanden sein.

cheereo


----------



## Fiesa (14. Aug 2006)

Hey Selectah,

kannst das ganze auch komplett manuell deployen:

-Klassen aus dem wsdl mit wsdl2Java von axis erzeugen
-SOAPImpl-Klasse mit Applikationslogik versehen
-passende WSDD schreiben um das Interface zu definieren
-WSDD mit Hilfe des axis-admin Tools auf dem Server deployen

find ich nen bißchen transparenter.

Das ganze wird sogar wesentlich komfortabler, weil man für Punkt 1 und 4 ant-Tasks benutzen kann:

org.apache.axis.tools.ant.wsdl.Wsdl2javaAntTask

sowie

org.apache.axis.tools.ant.axis.AdminClientTask

Dann kannst Du den ganzen Entwicklungszyklus komfortabel mit dem Eclipse Ant-Editor automatisieren.


----------

